# Packages repository switch.



## cucu007 (Nov 1, 2011)

Dear all,
I started to play around with 9.0 RC1 and discover that I cannot get any packages since the repository doesn't appear ready so I switch the options from 9.0-RC1 to 8.2-RELEASE and packages started installing. Will this have any negative effect on my system. I will switch it back to 9.0-RELEASE once that repository gets ready/available. Please advise.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 1, 2011)

Packages from 8.2-RELEASE are obviously built for 8.2, not 9.0. So you'll need misc/compat8x or none of it is going to work.


----------



## SNK (Nov 1, 2011)

Use packages-9-current, e.g.: 
	
	



```
ftp://ftp.[COUNTRY].freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/[ARCH]/packages-9-current/Latest/
```


----------



## cucu007 (Nov 1, 2011)

SNK said:
			
		

> Use packages-9-current, e.g.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the hint, I just exported my PACKAGESITE path to this and upgraded a few of my packages, in addition I edited the option to reflect 9-current, working ok thus far...will report back if I hit any walls moving forward.Thanks again.


----------



## cucu007 (Nov 1, 2011)

I am hoping it is safe to stay "CURRENT" until 9 gets the "RELEASE" flag, right?


----------

